# 2012 Ice Saws



## crappielarry (Nov 25, 2010)

I know this subject has been discussed in other posts but I believe that there are changes to some of the saws this season. I have read that Nils saws have not been that reliable in the past. I see the new Nils now have wood handles. I don't know if there are any other changes though. The Nils states that the end of the saw should not be used to chip into the ice to start a hole. I have read that Fish's states their saw can be used to chip through the ice. I don't know anything about the Darkhouse saw. Does anyone have any infor, or experience, with any or all of these saws? Is the wood handle better than a medal one? Any info will be appreciated.


----------



## jasonmichalski (Feb 23, 2012)

I have read that fishes is the only saw you should buy hands down.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## crappielarry (Nov 25, 2010)

jasonmichalski said:


> I have read that fishes is the only saw you should buy hands down.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Thanks for that feedback. That is what I think I have read also.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

I've used Darkhouse saws to blow through 18" of ice easy.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Hauptmann6 (Oct 19, 2012)

We used to cut ice for our icebox(yes we used one) on the lake using a small sled that sorta looked like a lawnmower(had the push handle and etc) and had a holder for a chainsaw with a 24" or so bar. 

That's always a fast option.


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

I got one a couple years back and it works great, and was the cheapest I found online that season.

you can chip with the tip, but I wouldnt try any thicker than 4" or so, if its that thick make a hole with your spud, then go at it with the saw.

mine has the wood handle, its slippery when cold, so I kinda taped it with some hockey or sports tape like a hockey stick for some grip and it helped alot.

one word to the wise, if you plan on cutting big holes and pulling out the blocks, then find a set of ice-tongs, its the only good way that I found to get them out and still stay dry.

good luck.


----------



## PINKSTEEL (Jan 12, 2008)

jiggerjarvi said:


> mine has the wood handle, its slippery when cold, so I kinda taped it with some hockey or sports tape like a hockey stick for some grip and it helped alot.


Good tip, I'm going to give that a try on my Fish saw :coolgleam


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Love my darkhouse saw, it eats up the ice.


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

Gander Mtn is carrying the Fish's 42" saws now...new to the stores this year. The Flint store is already on a back order for them...I had to put my name on a call back list last week and won't expect a call back for up to 3 weeks they said.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

I ordered the Fish's Ice Saw from Gander Mountain a few weeks ago.

With the coupon code they were offering at the time, the saw was $109 with free shipping. Best price anywhere I could find.

( and thanks to crappielarry for the tip on the deal  )


----------



## Flag Up (Feb 15, 2009)

Crayfish Trapper said:


> I ordered the Fish's Ice Saw from Gander Mountain a few weeks ago.
> 
> With the coupon code they were offering at the time, the saw was $109 with free shipping. Best price anywhere I could find.
> 
> ( and thanks to crappielarry for the tip on the deal  )


I did the same thing, It was backordered but it has now shipped.


----------



## crappielarry (Nov 25, 2010)

Flag Up said:


> I did the same thing, It was backordered but it has now shipped.


I got my saw today.


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

crappielarry said:


> I got my saw today.


Mine arrived today, too.

Had a very hard time getting the pin in and out. Very tight.


----------



## crappielarry (Nov 25, 2010)

Crayfish Trapper said:


> Mine arrived today, too.
> 
> Had a very hard time getting the pin in and out. Very tight.


The first thing I did was spray some WD40 on the joint where it slides and the pin. Works really easy now. WD40 and duct tape are the main solutions of lifes problems.


----------



## Flag Up (Feb 15, 2009)

Yesterday was the magic day, mine has arrived as well.


----------



## fishman210 (Jan 10, 2008)

I purchased a darkhouse saw and received it the other day. The maker of this saw didn't even put it together to see if it mounted properly to the handle when fully extended. So I emailed him and asked what he was gonna do about it. He says, "send it back and I will giv u your money back"....that doesn't help me with my problem of no ice saw!!! What kind of customer service is that!?! Preaty disapointed to say the least. So hopefully fish's saw is cracked up to be everything he says it is.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rodbo (Dec 3, 2012)

Check with www.dream-outdoors.com for a saw. Theirs have razor sharp teeth that are hardened. I don't know of any other saw that has that.


----------



## fishman210 (Jan 10, 2008)

I went with fish's ice saw. Hopefully it will do the job. Its a tooth or 2 shorter, but I don't think that will matter. Just for the record..it was darkhouse Gear and tackle, not darkhouse supplies that had horrible customer service. Anyone who sends half ass work out their door will get half ass business.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blittle913 (Feb 21, 2007)

crappielarry said:


> The first thing I did was spray some WD40 on the joint where it slides and the pin. Works really easy now. WD40 and duct tape are the main solutions of lifes problems.


Thats a good idea, just make sure to wash any off that may have dripped down the blade so you dont have a slick on the water.


----------



## rodbo (Dec 3, 2012)

If you are looking for an Ice Saw or other spearing tools check out www.dreamoutdoors.com. They have everything and in stock.


----------

